

Capitalization of largest banks 1999-2009 - coglethorpe
http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2009/05/capitalization-of-largest-banks-1999.html

======
nathanwdavis
Interesting. The first show of a Chinese bank on the list is not till '07, but
3 of them pop to the top all at once in '07. This was before the U.S.
recession was even recognized.

The actual SWF is here:
[http://media.ft.com/cms/7a7a1484-17a3-11de-8c9d-0000779fd2ac...](http://media.ft.com/cms/7a7a1484-17a3-11de-8c9d-0000779fd2ac.swf)

------
maukdaddy
Whoa! Market capitalization != capitalization

~~~
mahmud
Elaborate then, what's the difference?

(another summary sentence would make this an informative comment, instead of a
clever remark)

------
martythemaniak
It's interesting to note that one of the reasons ('bullshit lines' would be
more apt) Gramm and others who pushed for the repeal of Glass-Steagal in 1999
used was that American banks needed to be deregulated because they would be
overtaken by bank from countries with looser regulations.

Oh the irony...

